# Anyone from Paris?



## AshleyVictoria (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello SA gang. I'll be here to stay for the next following month. Would anyone from in or around the city be willing to meet up? Show me around the city? Make a new friend?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Did you take that pic of the Velvet Underground LP? If so I like your Vans. I used to have the same exact pair. : )


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

dans tout Paris je m’abandonne.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Non mais j'y vais quelque fois...et aussi a toronto quelque fois. j'ai de la famille dans les deux villes.


----------

